# Amplificador de coche alpine 4 canales + subw



## JaviGc (Ago 23, 2007)

Holaaa,
 Agradeceria alguna información de como conectar un amplificador de coche Alpine de 4 canales mas subwoofer,el cd radio  tiene dos Rca pre out pero el amplificador tiene 4 Rca Input,lo he conectado mediante 2 Y temporalmente  pero asi se oye mal y tengo q regular todo el balance hacia un lado xq si no suena como con eco. :x 
 Me tengo que comprar una cd radio con 4 Rca -preout??Muchas gracias


----------



## JaviGc (Ago 27, 2007)

joooer nadie sabe?


----------



## ravenss (Ago 30, 2007)

Provablemente el problema sea que tenes las entradas del amplificador separadas para lo que es la salida del sub low. tu stereo tiene dos RCA uno derecho y uno izquierdo. lo que tenes que ver en tu amplificados es que estes conectando correctamente la entrada. osea derecho en derecho e izquierdo en izquierdo. por otro lado tiene que ver el cableado de parlantes ya que otra posivilidad es que 2 rca pertenezcan a solo 2 salidas y los otros 2 rca a las otras dos por lo que para que funcionen las 4 salidas tendras que usar adaptadores de un rca hmbra a dos machos y recuerda que la salida del stereo derecha va en la entrada derecha de tu amplificador e igual con la izquierda. Espero poder haberte ayudado.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 31, 2007)

seria muxo mas facil si nos dejaras una foto de la radio por detras y de las entradas del amplificador no crees¿? asi se podria mirar donde va cada cosa.

un saludo 
guille dj


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 31, 2007)

Imagino que en el manual vendrá el diagrama de conexiones, no?
Aunque no nos guste leer las instrucciones


----------

